# Ambulia or cabomba identification



## Crawfy989 (Nov 22, 2019)

I feel like that could be hornwort maybe..with lower lighting and no co2 they tend to get more stretched out between needle groupings. When I had mine in a low tech set up, that’s what they looked like.

Actually now that I took a closer look, it’s definitely not hornwort.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

It is cabomba, two petioles per node.
Ambulia has like 6 per node.
Cabomba furcata has 3 per node so you have either the green or purple variety.


----------



## Jah410 (Feb 11, 2019)

That's what I was afraid of... False advertising


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

The correct/modern name for Ambulia is _Limnophila_. Why some sellers persist in using an outdated name, I don't know.

Looks like you probably have _Cabomba caroliniana_.


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

Jah410 said:


> Hi guys, I purchased some ambulia online because cabomba was not doing well with its lower leaves in my tank. What I got looks a lot like cabomba to me. It came rather sparse I assume due to shipping but maybe someone can still tell from a picture. Let me know which you think it is.


Too funny I got Lymno while trying to get cabomba... Can't find cabomba anywhere around me...

Bump:


Jah410 said:


> Hi guys, I purchased some ambulia online because cabomba was not doing well with its lower leaves in my tank. What I got looks a lot like cabomba to me. It came rather sparse I assume due to shipping but maybe someone can still tell from a picture. Let me know which you think it is.


Too funny I got Lymno while trying to get cabomba... Can't find cabomba anywhere around me...


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

BOTIA said:


> Too funny I got Lymno while trying to get cabomba... Can't find cabomba anywhere around me...
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Too funny I got Lymno while trying to get cabomba... Can't find cabomba anywhere around me...


Are you sure you really want it? _Cabomba_ species are weeds. There's a reason you don't see it used in aquascapes or even collectoritis tanks.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Cabomba caroliniana is banned in certain U.S. States (don't think it's on the Federal List) not sure about Canada. IMO it does make a good aquarium plant as it provides great contrast to many other species. Just make sure it's not banned in your state and you don't buy/sell it illegally.


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

Tinanti said:


> Are you sure you really want it? _Cabomba_ species are weeds. There's a reason you don't see it used in aquascapes or even collectoritis tanks.



Here was my loach (6 species) and rainbow tank. notice sll the cabomba..


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

Asteroid said:


> Cabomba caroliniana is banned in certain U.S. States (don't think it's on the Federal List) not sure about Canada. IMO it does make a good aquarium plant as it provides great contrast to many other species. Just make sure it's not banned in your state and you don't buy/sell it illegally.




Cabomba is ok in Canada


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Asteroid said:


> Cabomba caroliniana is banned in certain U.S. States (don't think it's on the Federal List) not sure about Canada. IMO it does make a good aquarium plant as it provides great contrast to many other species. Just make sure it's not banned in your state and you don't buy/sell it illegally.


Cabomba caroliniana and limnophilia indica are not on the federal list.
The cabomba caroliniana is banned in California, Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, Vermont and Washington.
The limnophilia indica is only banned in California.
This all depends on when their website was updated!

Don't discount the limnophilia indica either, another awesome plant.


----------



## unicorn11 (Dec 9, 2019)

Looking at this, Even i am not sure what i got!

link


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

unicorn11 said:


> Looking at this, Even i am not sure what i got!
> 
> link


My guess would be limnophila sessiliflora.


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

Maryland Guppy said:


> My guess would be limnophila sessiliflora.




99% sure that's what it is


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Most if not all of those fine-leaved _Limnophila_ cannot be safely IDed based on submersed specimens. You have to have a known chain of custody stemming from a reliable source or reproductive parts (or emersed growth to at least narrow it down a little), to really know. It's just guessing otherwise.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

All emersed I've had all look like parrot feather until I put them back underwater! >
Never flowered any of them.


----------



## unicorn11 (Dec 9, 2019)

Maryland Guppy said:


> My guess would be limnophila sessiliflora.


Thanks a lot. Thats what i was hoping for!


----------



## SFMarcopolo (Dec 21, 2021)

Jah410 said:


> Hi guys, I purchased some ambulia online because cabomba was not doing well with its lower leaves in my tank. What I got looks a lot like cabomba to me. It came rather sparse I assume due to shipping but maybe someone can still tell from a picture. Let me know which you think it is.


It is Cabomba


----------



## DanG (Apr 25, 2006)

I live in a state where Cabomba (caroliniana at least) is not legal, one of the states listed in the earlier posts. Just across the state border, at our couple of decent LFS's, with aquatic plants, they won't sell Cabomba, even though it is legal in their state. They know many of their customers come from my state. They won't sell anything that looks remotely like Cabomba, just to keep things "clear" (avoid confusion). I respect them for doing this. I could still get it via some online suppliers though; others are more careful. Anyone doing so should be extra, super careful with it. Release from your tanks could be easy, just by trimming and not disposing of it properly.


----------

